# J-Nels ER Delight kidded Trips! 2/9/13



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

J-Nels ER Delight kidded trips again in 2013  This was the third year in a row for trips from her, but this year it changed up - 2 DOELINGS and a buckling!!!!! 

D11 - Buckling










D12 - Doeling who I found dead and was able to revive










D13 - Doeling










Group pic


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are beautiful!!! 
Congrats!!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats they are perfect  Glad you were able to save the doeling :leap:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Beautiful babies. I'm so glad you were able to bring that baby girl back from the rainbows edge.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Beautiful. lovely blue eyes. Glad to see all three are doing fine. maybe some tips on how you saved her might help someone else in the future..


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did Blue Moon revive her? :slapfloor:

Congrats! They are adorable and that was great that you were able to revive her.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! Beautiful babies! So glad you were able to save the doeling


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful babies! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone - I got dry pics - will post shortly


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness..just UPS them cuties right on over here lol..


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Buckling - FOR SALE










Doeling -










Doeling -


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Such a trio of cuteness 
And yes, the story behind the revived doeling?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry - been away a few days ....

I got a call from a local boer breeder saying her doe was slipping away and was due anytime and would i come look at her and potentially put her down and emergency c-section the kids. I was gathering my stuff to run out the door, when i got a call that the doe had passed. I walked her through cutting the doe - but unfortunately the triplets were already gone :-(

I am talking to her on the phone and decided I would go feed Elsie the bottle brat while on the phone and start evening chores. I walk out there and see that there is a kid in the stall with Delight and Witch.... uhhhh who kidded. I noticed delight was was licking what I THOUGHT was a placenta ... i was like DANG. Told me friend - oh theres a single and its a boy ... shes eating her placenta ... DARN .... then I realize its not the placenta ... its a KID in the SAC!!! I rip the sack open, kid is dead. I look - DOE... I was cursing and not happy at all. I pulled the mucus off her to look at her and there was a "twitch" but no pulse ... she was aganal ... there was a chance ... threw my phone, yelled, ill call you back, and went to work with sucking her out - swinging her - rubbing her - and chest compressions. Needless to say D12 is alive and doing well - I can NOT believe it!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh wow.sorry to hear bout your friends doe and so happy for you that you found doeling in time..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad you could save her


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I new Blue Moon was good beer , my Husband loves that beer !
Now I have to tell him it saved a baby doeling 

Congrats Keren  They are gorgeous babies !! The buck is soooo cute !!!
Glad to hear all are doing fine , your a hero in my book 
I love D13 !! And the survivor is going to be a very special little girlie , I just know it


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm confused is there 2 J-nels ER Delight because Holiday Farms has this same doe on their website. Is it two dif does or do i just have it all wrong or did you get her from them? I'm so confused lol http://holidayfarmnigeriandwarfgoats.weebly.com/j-nels-er-delight.html


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I sold Delight to her ... Delight will be going to her in March. The sale was contingent on a doeling was born for me - LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

now I have 2 delight kids .... the only doeling ever sired by Dragonfly IH Bombay before he passed and then this doeling sired by TeKillYa (repeat breeding from 2011)


----------

